# I wanna see if this works...



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Its been a couple months since I got back from my cruise and even longer since I was last on Cheftalk...sorry, its been busy. Just wanted to see if these Facebook links to some of my pictures work. Some people who don't use Facebook have been asking for my pictures.

Family Cruise Pictures pt1 on Facebook
Family Cruise Pictures pt2 on Facebook
Family Cruise Pictures pt3 on Facebook


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Wow, magnificent pictures, you sure had a great time


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

FAbulous! I loved the little guy's formal wear. 

We went on a Panama Canal cruise a year ago in March. Our itinerary was different but it's an unforgettable destination.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Life can be strange, and the internet even stranger. Matthew, we know each other, but you may not remember me.

When I looked at your photos, I click on the couple walking on the beach thinking it might be you and I was curious who you were...not thinking there was a connection. When the photo popped up, I thought, "that guy looks like Stanley Lee"...I'll be darned, it is Stan!!

I'll contact you on Facebook to see what's been going on with the Stan-man. Thanks for the post.

Roland


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

LoL small world after all eh! I'm sure Stanley will remember though. And I'm pretty sure it'll be a shocker to you that the little one in the photos is his kid!


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

He told me about the little one...and the wife about a year ago. Shocker to actually see it!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

LoL I think you may be refering to either my mother or uncle's wife...single dude here!


----------

